
Internet Archive starts backing up digital books on paper - ajdecon
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/06/internet-archive-backs-up-digital-books-on-paper.ars
======
lazyjeff
This title is a bit misleading: they are not backing up digital books on
paper. According to the article, they are instead keeping original copies of
the books rather than destroying them.

------
felipemnoa
Considering that we are pretty much going digital now these types of
repositories will become invaluable in a few hundred years if not earlier.
Thankfully a lot of people love their books and will not dispose of them even
if they could digitize them. So even if a book could not be found in a
repository there is a good chance that somebody around the world will own a
copy.

~~~
mhb
Newspapers are also a concern:

<http://home.gwi.net/~dnb/former_newsrep.html>

